# Lautstärke erhöhen / Software-Verstärker



## loader2255 (3. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Software-Verstärker!

Selbst wenn ich bei sehr leisen Videos oder Musikstücken unter Windows XP in der Lautstärkeregelung die betreffenden Einstellungen auf Maximum stelle, sind mir manche immer noch zu leise.

Gibt es so ein Programm und wenn wo?

Danke!

Gruß
loader


----------



## loader2255 (23. April 2007)

Weiß da einer vllt. einen Rat?
Danke!


----------

